# error 28 - anyone else having problems



## cirrus

There's something going on with the dictionary. I can't do searches from Spanish to English.  I take it I am not the only one getting this issue.

It's written in deepest geekese and is well beyond anything that makes sense to me.  

Here's the text that is produced 

*Server Error in '/' Application.*

* ERROR [HY000] [MySQL][ODBC 5.1 Driver][mysqld-5.1.55-community]Got error 28 from storage engine *

 * Description: *An unhandled exception occurred during  the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace  for more information about the error and where it originated in the  code.              

* Exception Details: *System.Data.Odbc.OdbcException: ERROR [HY000] [MySQL][ODBC 5.1 Driver][mysqld-5.1.55-community]Got error 28 from storage engine

*Source Error:* 

                                                                         The source code that generated this unhandled exception can only be  shown when compiled in debug mode. To enable this, please follow one of  the below steps, then request the URL:

1. Add a "Debug=true" directive at the top of the file that generated the error. Example:

   <%@ Page Language="C#" Debug="true" %>

or:

2) Add the following section to the configuration file of your application:

<configuration>
    <system.web>
        <compilation debug="true"/>
    </system.web>
</configuration>

 Note that this second technique will cause all files within a given  application to be compiled in debug mode. The first technique will cause  only that particular file to be compiled in debug mode.

Important:  Running applications in debug mode does incur a memory/performance  overhead. You should make sure that an application has debugging  disabled before deploying into production scenario.                                                               
*Stack Trace:* 

                                                                       [OdbcException (0x80131937): ERROR [HY000] [MySQL][ODBC 5.1 Driver][mysqld-5.1.55-community]Got error 28 from storage engine]
   System.Data.Odbc.OdbcConnection.HandleError(OdbcHandle hrHandle, RetCode retcode) +41
   System.Data.Odbc.OdbcCommand.ExecuteReaderObject(CommandBehavior behavior, String method, Boolean needReader, Object[] methodArguments, SQL_API odbcApiMethod) +2933
   System.Data.Odbc.OdbcCommand.ExecuteReaderObject(CommandBehavior behavior, String method, Boolean needReader) +105
   System.Data.Odbc.OdbcCommand.ExecuteReader(CommandBehavior behavior) +92
   ASP._2008_all_dictionaries_aspx.OpenEsVerbs(String str) +634
   ASP._2008_all_dictionaries_aspx.EsVerbs(String strOrig, String strVer, String strDic) +263
   ASP._2008_all_dictionaries_aspx.__Render__control1(HtmlTextWriter __w, Control parameterContainer) +55161
   System.Web.UI.Control.RenderChildrenInternal(HtmlTextWriter writer, ICollection children) +115
   System.Web.UI.Page.Render(HtmlTextWriter writer) +38
   System.Web.UI.Page.ProcessRequestMain(Boolean includeStagesBeforeAsyncPoint, Boolean includeStagesAfterAsyncPoint) +4240

*Version Information:* Microsoft .NET Framework Version:2.0.50727.5420; ASP.NET Version:2.0.50727.5420


----------



## Inguca

Yes, I got that too, but now it's fixed


----------



## Malaboy

I got "Got error 28 from storage engine". Looks like it is back again.


----------



## Little Morgaine

Just got the same error.... HELP please 
Me sale el mismo error, ayuda por favor


----------



## DearPrudence

Hello

I told Cirrus to clear his cache, and apparently it worked.
Maybe it will for you too


----------



## ceci_lee

I'm having exactly the same problem!!!
It's not fixed for me!
Do I have to do something???
PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## Antpax

I am having the same problem too. I have cleaned the cache with ccleaner and the problem persists both in Firefox And IE.


----------



## cirrus

My particular problem was sorted out when I cleared the cache. 
This is what you do in firefox - click on *t*ools, clear recent *h*istory. I then chose the time period since I last used the look up successfully. 

Good luck


----------



## Antpax

cirrus said:


> My particular problem was sorted out when I cleared the cache.
> This is what you do in firefox - click on *t*ools, clear recent *h*istory. I then chose the time period since I last used the look up successfully.
> 
> Good luck



It worked . Thank you. It is weird because ccleaner is supposed to do the same .

Thanks again


----------



## Evarne

I had this problem earlier and I didn't clean anything but it seems that it works fine again.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I saw and fixed the error this morning.

No, your clearing of the cache didn't fix the issue.  It probably got you assigned to a different server that didn't have the issue, though.


----------



## Antpax

mkellogg said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I saw and fixed the error this morning.
> 
> No, your clearing of the cache didn't fix the issue.  It probably got you assigned to a different server that didn't have the issue, though.



Dang. Cleaning the caché is one of my solution for everything. The other is rebooting .


----------

